# Kia or Cadillac?



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm debating if I should trade my car in. I'm a part time driver, it's more to build up my savings then it is an income. So I'm not looking for a cheaper car because it's primarily for personal use then it is for Uber.

I currently drive a 2014 Kia Optima SXL, fully loaded. It currently has 60,000 miles on it (I bought it with 11,500 2 years ago) I owe roughly $15,000 now. I'm not sure how long Kias will actually last and I drive a lot in general. Which is why I'm considering trading it in.

I found a 2014 Cadillac ATS. Pretty much has all the features I have in my car, except for the pointless ones like automatic folding mirrors. It has 35,730 miles on it, which is list price of $18,495. They had it listed last weekend for $17,495, so I can talk them down.

http://www.autosportchevrolet.com/V...ac-ATS-2.0L_I4_RWD-Hackettstown-NJ/3134196733

Worth a look? Or should I just run the Kia to the ground?


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Run the Kia to the ground. ALWAYS change the timing belt at the proper intervals, keep up with all the other things and it will go to 260K. The Caddy will not last that long and will cost you more.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kia Stinger or K900?

...ATS is the small fry caddy.


Btw kias run a lot more than 260k, my buddy has 350k on his 2010


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Your car has a trade-in value of $11,400+/-. That's a big hit to take. Just keep it.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

You are upside down in this car already, so if you trade it in you are merely going to finance your negative equity into the cadillac. I can't imagine on a per mile basis the cadillac will cost less to keep on the road than the kia anyway.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

stay with the Kia


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Your car has a trade-in value of $11,400+/-. That's a big hit to take. Just keep it.


KBB shows a trade in value of the mid 13k range, so it's not that big of a hit. I think it depends on location.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Not knowing how much you drive for Uber, gas can be an issue.

The Kia will definitely get better gas mileage and on regular gas. Also check to see if the Cadillac needs mid range or premium fuel. That can add close to a dollar a gallon to the price.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

The Caddy will cost you more in every way but if will bring you a lot of enjoyment then maybe you should get it. It depends on your priorities.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

whiskeyboat said:


> Run the Kia to the ground. ALWAYS change the timing belt at the proper intervals, keep up with all the other things and it will go to 260K. The Caddy will not last that long and will cost you more.


If it says " Cadillac" or " Lincon" on it the part will cost 4 times as much as the G.M. or Ford part.



mikes424 said:


> Not knowing how much you drive for Uber, gas can be an issue.
> 
> The Kia will definitely get better gas mileage and on regular gas. Also check to see if the Cadillac needs mid range or premium fuel. That can add close to a dollar a gallon to the price.


The A.T.S. with a 4 cylinder can get up to 31 m.p.g.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

40,000 "free" powertrain warranty miles on that Kia left (if it was certified preowned).

If anything that would be the time to trade it in. The warranty is out of it and it will still be worth "something."

Unfortunately, all those options are basically also given away for "free" on tradeins/resale.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If it says " Cadillac" or " Lincon" on it the part will cost 4 times as much as the G.M. or Ford part.


Most Lincoln parts can be replaced with Ford/Motorcraft/Generic though


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I'm debating if I should trade my car in. I'm a part time driver, it's more to build up my savings then it is an income. So I'm not looking for a cheaper car because it's primarily for personal use then it is for Uber.
> 
> I currently drive a 2014 Kia Optima SXL, fully loaded. It currently has 60,000 miles on it (I bought it with 11,500 2 years ago) I owe roughly $15,000 now. I'm not sure how long Kias will actually last and I drive a lot in general. Which is why I'm considering trading it in.
> 
> ...


Keep the Kia. Cadillacs have issues, especially ATS and theyre expensive to fix, my sister works for a huge online car auction- Kia sells alot better than Cadillacs. I have a Soul, been a great car, 2011, 119k.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

cratter said:


> 40,000 "free" powertrain warranty miles on that Kia left (if it was certified preowned).
> 
> If anything that would be the time to trade it in. The warranty is out of it and it will still be worth "something."
> 
> Unfortunately, all those options are basically also given away for "free" on tradeins/resale.


I bought it used with 11,500 miles, and they only offered 60,000 mile warranty. Everything is out of pocket now.


----------

